# MuscleCarShootOutCars



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Had a couple folks ask me how the cars match up in size to other cars. So I thought I'd do this.....Anyone that want's to get mad and call me names because I did is ok by me.








After all the pictures were taken I can see I should have used a section of track for the back round. You would think I'd know better then that.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Everyone knows if the car they have seems big, or small so you get the idea of the size of the ShootOut cars.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

*◇○◇MerryMerry◇○◇HappyHappy◇○◇*


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

*MerryMerryHappyHappyEveryone*


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

*MerryChristmas and HappyNewYear*


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

...........


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

I dono what's what when I read a package, and it's says 1/64th scale. Not just with slot cars but with everything. My oldest GrandSon is heavy into commercial airplanes. For the life of me I don't remember if it's 1/144th, 1/200th, or 1/400th that the bulk of his collection is. I do know he bought a couple 1/64th scale planes to set up in the back round of his so called 1/64th scale slot cars, and track. There is no way any of the planes he bought are near 1/64th scale. I don't know what the two commercial airliners he bought are, but the C130 is tiny if it's 1/64th scale. Cut any AFX car in half down the length of the car and it would just fit in the hold.

I'm ok with this new size because the cars look so, so good. Although I think they have reached their limit for the size of track we race on.


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

RJ
What a line up, love all the pictures, it would make a great shot of a car lot or parking lot,
Make a great line up at the drag strip waiting to run down the track 

gt40


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

GT40 said:


> RJ
> What a line up, love all the pictures, it would make a great shot of a car lot or parking lot,
> Make a great line up at the drag strip waiting to run down the track
> gt40


I tried to get a bunch of street based cars in the pictures.....no reason to take a photo with an open wheel car, or a VegaDragCar you know what I mean. I'm guessing anyone that's wondering how they size up has at least one of the cars I posted with the 428 CobraJet mach1, and RS/SS 396. Nice,nice,nice cars. I wish they were lower in the front than they are. Nothing will ever be perfect for everybody so I'll take them as they are....Maybe I'll put a body jack under the rear of them....


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

RjAFX said:


>


I could be persusaded to trade a mint SRT/AFX white #56 Daytona Coupe for that red AFX Z28 Camaro since you like the Daytonas so much... RM


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

If I had a spare I'd do it, but I have to keep that bugger seeing I'm down to only six to having all the RT/SRT/SG+'s ......Seven kinda ... one of my cars is not mint, nice but not mint. That's not counting minor variations. Guessing there are a lot of those out there.......


----------



## Punisher2009 (Oct 21, 2015)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> I could be persusaded to trade a mint SRT/AFX white #56 Daytona Coupe for that red AFX Z28 Camaro since you like the Daytonas so much... RM


RJ I'm with RM on the Z28. I've only been back in the hobby for about a year and a half and I haven't seen one of those. How rare is that?


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Are these sold out or is there somewhere that is still selling them?


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

The sets are available, not sure about the cars by themselves. Bad L Hobby sometimes will sell the cars separately. They are not available in a retail package except inside the set.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

brownie

If your talking about the set the 1970 Camaro RS/SS 396, and the Mustang 428 CobraJet mach1 came in, yes it came out just a month or so back. Known as the *MuscleCarShootOut.* I picked mine up at Power Hobby and this is what they told me. Call PowerHobby 1-845-368-3722 ask for Muhammad tell em Rj sent ya. The set will cost you $150.00 free shipping.*

The prototype box. Look at the track layouts. Brought to our attention by Charlie aka mswaterlogged.

May not be the lowest price in the world but it's a whole lot less than I found it for sale when I was looking.

The box it comes in. The track layouts have changed.


----------



## Super G Man (May 13, 2013)

What is rare, the red color on the Z28, the colors and the markings or just the Z28 marking? I have a blue Z28 just like that that came in lot that I bought.




Punisher2009 said:


> RJ I'm with RM on the Z28. I've only been back in the hobby for about a year and a half and I haven't seen one of those. How rare is that?


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Punisher2009 said:


> RJ I'm with RM on the Z28. I've only been back in the hobby for about a year and a half and I haven't seen one of those. How rare is that?


I dunno if they are rare or not. I was away for 20 years pulling out my stuff October 2014 at the wishes of my GrandDaughter. Seeing I bought the thing back in the 80's or early 90's I haven't been watching what they sell for, or if they come up for sale or not. So come on guys.....

*How "RARE"are they?*


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Dale aka GT40 ie GTFourty This photo is for you.

Inside the box as requested......lol.


The cars, and lap counters came in sealed plastic bags.


----------



## Punisher2009 (Oct 21, 2015)

Super G Man said:


> What is rare, the red color on the Z28, the colors and the markings or just the Z28 marking? I have a blue Z28 just like that that came in lot that I bought.



I see both the colors listed for them on RT cars that was released. I just haven't seem them listed for sale. The first time that I seen them was the picture that RJ had them in.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Punisher2009 said:


> I see both the colors listed for them on RT cars that was released. I just haven't seem them listed for sale. The first time that I seen them was the picture that RJ had them in.


I just looked in Bud's book and don't see the Z-28 in either of the colors listed there, unless I missed it.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

This is them......they came with Z28 on the sides or with 228 on the sides. The person doing the side lettering didn't know the difference of the 2 and the Z.

To me a car TOMY missed the boat on. They could have done a half dozen, or more TransAm style paint jobs.

The Camaro also came with these paint jobs

I'm not sure who the graphics design genius at TOMY was back in those days, but he, or she did not have an automobile backround.


----------



## Punisher2009 (Oct 21, 2015)

MSwaterlogged said:


> I just looked in Bud's book and don't see the Z-28 in either of the colors listed there, unless I missed it.


Charlie,
Since I'm working on the RT cars that one just had stood out since I hadn't seen it. Oh yeh I should have some pictures to send you this weekend. Got several more cars in.

JD


----------



## Punisher2009 (Oct 21, 2015)

Thanks for the pictures RJ! Yeh I just found a new in the package for sale. More than I want to spend but I found one.http://www.slotcarsite.net/. In the Tomy packaged section. Charlie Santa's bringing the Bud's guide for x-mas. I've been bad and she likes it! Lol!


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Well back to the whole point of this thread many people see pictures and say the 69 Camaro and Mustang are to big. They say the 70 Camaro and Mustang is to big. I don't find them to big in any way. I find them to be the best looking Camaro and Mustang ever molded into a "HO" slotcar.




*○◇○MerryChristmas & HappyNewYear.○◇○*


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

RJ
I like all 3 of them, I have a few of the 69 but not the new ones yet but I will.
The price is still way to much, I'll just hold out for awhile to get mine
There way more cars out there I want.
Like that new ugly white gt40 ha ha

gt40


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Dale grab a set from PowerHobby $150. bucks free shipping. 1-845-368-3722 ask for Muhammad tell em Rj sent ya. Really ask for Muhammad and tell them I sent ya.

You end up with both of the cars, one two lane lap counter, not to mention a very useful TriPowerPack

I posted what's inside the box picture you requested. I was just going to pull the tray out, and take a picture of inside the box.....Oh well for once I decided to be nice.

*◇☆◇MerryChristmas ~☆~ HappyNewYear ◇☆◇*


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

RjAFX said:


> This is them......they came with Z28 on the sides or with 228 on the sides. The person doing the side lettering didn't know the difference of the 2 and the Z.
> 
> To me a car TOMY missed the boat on. They could have done a half dozen, or more TransAm style paint jobs.
> 
> ...


The red one, which I have, comes up on ebay every once in a while. Not that rare, but a little harder to get these days. The blue one hardly ever comes up, and I still need a blue one. Maybe I should paint the net black too.

I did custom paint a blue Camaro with black ground effects moldings, but it does not have the Z28 on the side. Maybe some year I will try to make decals for it.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Dave ....... I like yours better. It looks better without the gigantor Z28 down the sides.

Maybe paint the window net some wild and crazy color, or just yellow or orange.





*~~~MerryChristmas ☆ HappyNewYear.~~~*


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

RjAFX said:


> Dave ....... I like yours better. It looks better without the gigantor Z28 down the sides.
> 
> Maybe paint the window net some wild and crazy color, or just yellow or orange.
> *~~~MerryChristmas ☆ HappyNewYear.~~~*


RJ
YELLOW ORANGE:freak::freak: WHAT

Black is the way to go flat black is even better :thumbsup:
That's what I'm thinking......

gt40:wave:


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

GT40 said:


> RJ
> YELLOW ORANGE:freak::freak: WHAT
> 
> Black is the way to go flat black is even better :thumbsup:
> ...


AhhhhhhhYourNutsInHead.......lol, take some of my meds.

Orange would look great next to the blue. Silver like you find on the Corvette GT's.

Yellow would be nice also.

Black......I think both of you need some of my meds.


----------



## racindad (Feb 10, 2009)

MSwaterlogged said:


> I just looked in Bud's book and don't see the Z-28 in either of the colors listed there, unless I missed it.


They're in there on pg. 7-8 as "Camaro Z28". The photos are of cars with "228" on the sides.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

racindad said:


> They're in there on pg. 7-8 as "Camaro Z28". The photos are of cars with "228" on the sides.


They were early cars so they should be in most any books made 95 or later maybe 1990 and later. I'd guess the cars rolled out in the late 80's.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

RjAFX said:


> They were early cars so they should be in most any books make 95 or later maybe 1990 and later. I'd guess the cars rolled out in the late 80's.


They are in the 1989 catalog. I don't have a 1988 catalog, so I don't know if they were available then.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

vansmack2 said:


> They are in the 1989 catalog. I don't have a 1988 catalog, so I don't know if they were available then.


guess we can't get any later in the 80's than 1989.....lol


Dave I should read some of that stuff you sent me.....forgot all about having the it.


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

RJ
Your new cars look great.
If Dave spent the time to send you stuff to read you'd better get on it, there will be a test before the 25th and if you don't pass no AFX Cars for you
You will only get the cheaper one's. 

gt40


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

GT40 said:


> RJ
> Your new cars look great.
> If Dave spent the time to send you stuff to read you'd better get on it, there will be a test before the 25th and if you don't pass no AFX Cars for you
> You will only get the cheaper one's.
> ...


I sent RJ a boat load of Aurora AFX, and TOMY AFX catalogs, pics, manuals, etc.

I am missing the following years for catalogs in case any has any: 1978 & 1980 Aurora AFX, 1988 TOMY AFX, 1998 - Present TOMY AFX.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Dale send me everything you have......cheap real, real cheap, and I'll not even take the test.......lol.

*◇☆◇MerryChristmas ◇○◇EVERYONE◇○◇ HappyNewYear◇☆◇*


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

vansmack2 said:


> I sent RJ a boat load of Aurora AFX, and TOMY AFX catalogs, pics, manuals, etc.
> 
> I am missing the following years for catalogs in case any has any: 1978 & 1980 Aurora AFX, 1988 TOMY AFX, 1998 - Present TOMY AFX.


Dave,
You were going to send the catalog stuff to me as well.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Charlie ..... there is A LOT of good, good stuff.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

MSwaterlogged said:


> Dave,
> You were going to send the catalog stuff to me as well.


Sent. Now you have more work to do.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Got them. Will go to work on them after Christmas. Much appreciated.


----------

